# Origin of the Word Camlock



## Grog12 (Jun 19, 2008)

As in what is the origin of the word camlock?


----------



## Les (Jun 19, 2008)

A cam is a projecting part of a rotating wheel or shaft that strikes a lever at one or more points on its circular path. The cam can be a simple tooth, as is used to deliver pulses of power to a steam hammer, for example, or an eccentric disc or other shape that produces a smooth reciprocating (back and forth) motion in the follower which is a lever making contact with the cam.

Cam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This definition plus the fact that it uses the cam action to engage a locking device are the reason it's called a "camlock".


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 19, 2008)

The lock part is the easy part  Granted half of my students and other co-workers have yet to figure out what makes a twist lock a twist lock.


----------



## sound_nerd (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, you could blame the "Cam-Lok" branded connectors.


----------



## Charc (Jun 20, 2008)

Can someone describe the locking mechanism of a Camlock?


----------



## avare (Jun 20, 2008)

I am almost certain this is not what you are looking for but it is accurate. The origin is the marketing department of KDI SEALTRON which filed for trademark registration in 1968 for the word. The trademark is still live (Trademark Office speak for in force) and currently owned by Cooper Industries, whose subsidiary Crouse-Hinds uses it. 

Do you want a Kleenex or some Coke to refresh you? If it isn't clear, maybe a Leko will help lighten it? I won't offer a Big Mac or Whopper to sooth your stomach. If you were in Canada I could offer you an Aspirin. In the USA aspirin has a become a generic word but is still a trademark in Canada.

Andre


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 20, 2008)

You mean these?


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope derek, these.


----------



## jwl868 (Jun 20, 2008)

And to add confusion, there is Kamlock.

JGB Coupling Data - Kamlock Couplings

Joe


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 20, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Nope derek, these.


First time I've ever heard "He-He"s and "She-She"s called "suicide connectors". Those wacky film gaffers! Now that I recall, I think I've heard Mole-Pins called suicide pins. In the olden days, I used Tweco welding connectors for feeder many times. 

avare is correct. The Crouse-Hinds (now Cooper) trademarked Cam-Lok E1016 series connectors are the industry standard. These. I like these "E1016-compatible" connectors better. The two-piece hard-shell attaches with four Phillips head screws, making covering oneself in EZ-Pull unnecessary, which I find best for after-work activities.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 21, 2008)

What's up Grog? First you electrocute yourself on an powered Male Stage Pin now you are looking for connectors that come with a warning that they may kill you. Looking to write a new chapter in Dr. Doom's book on creative electrocution?


----------

